# Bowfishing the saltwater - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*5/29/2015 - Bow-fishing trip*

I had the Gary M. group of 3 onboard tonight for a bow-fishing trip. Conditions were fair, with SE wind at 10-15mph and very high tide. Again tonight, we had a lot of dirty water to contend with, with only scattered clear pockets of water. We got off to a nice start, shooting 4 flounder in the first few minutes. After that things got a little slow, only finding scattered fish the rest of the way. We were also looking out for some sheepshead and drum to shoot, but they just weren't up shallow on the flats tonight. The highlight of the night was shooting a nice sized alligator gar near the end of the trip. We ended with a 15 flounder limit, 1 sheepshead, and 1 alligator gar.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

